# H: Mortarion + Primarchs (UK only without P+P)



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Primarch figure Mortarion - Unused, unassembled, unpainted and undamaged. Looking to sell for about £45. Anyone outside of the UK will need to discuss subsidising shipping costs and possible negotiation over price.

This model is currently being shipped to me from Canada as will the rest of my collection, so it'll arrive in a few days time. Until then I have no pictures but will update on arrival and if there is any damage from shipping in which case the status and price will be adjusted accordingly. Looking to see if there is any interest in this item before it arrives.

The rest of my collection, as I said is abroad, but I do actually have a full set of primarchs for sale (Fulgrim, Ferrus, Horus, Vulkan and Lorgar - might well have a Typhus but will need to confirm characters) all in similar unpainted, undamaged and unassembled condition for sale. Any interest in those I'm happy to discuss, but do be aware that it will take some time to ship them over here and for me to confirm no damage and take pictures. Prices will be roughly the same across the board. Please PM me if you're interested in the rest of the collection so as to keep this thread on topic.


----------

